
Show HN: Are your APIs leaking user data? - mkagenius
http://overseer.fallible.co/
======
mkagenius
We are building tools to automate lot of the security flaws found across tech
companies. Lot of the bugs are generic across many companies, so its better to
automate them if possible. For the above tool, which basically checks for
direct object reference, please use two different test accounts.

~~~
mkagenius
Here is the link to demo video of how to use it:

[https://fallible.co/blog//2016/03/13/Automating-data-leak-
de...](https://fallible.co/blog//2016/03/13/Automating-data-leak-detection/)

It also explains how we developed the tool.

------
tshtf
> Are your APIs secure?

Hosted on a site without SSL...

~~~
mkagenius
Updated to SSL.

